# Stonehaven and Penzance back in stock at some stores



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

Check your favorite tobacconist.  I know i picked up a few pounds.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Let the stampede begin!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got my order in at P&C!!! Still short of SG products though :-(


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Stonehaven looks to be gone already, Penzance tins are still there though.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That was quick, out of stock on 8oz in no time. Glad I got in early!!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Is this stuff really that good? My GOD! I've been perfectly happy with 3p's, Olik golden sliced, Irish Flake and Escudo lately. That's it! Please tell me this stuff isn't better. If it is, I'll be up a creek without a checkbook....


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah its gone. The TobaccoCellar site wishlist alerted me, by the time I got around to clicking smokingpipes ... someone cleaned them out :doh: (ahem ahem). Some 2oz Pez still left there (117 tins as of this posting).


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uh, maybe, well, yes it is. It's always really good when you can't get any.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Is this stuff really that good? My GOD! I've been perfectly happy with 3p's, Olik golden sliced, Irish Flake and Escudo lately. That's it! Please tell me this stuff isn't better. If it is, I'll be up a creek without a checkbook....


They are each good, in their own way. The (current) lack of availability leads to the "I want that" panic. It was the same last year with Escudo, today, you can't give Escudo away ... well maybe you can, but you get the drift.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Yeah its gone. The TobaccoCellar site wishlist alerted me, by the time I got around to clicking smokingpipes ... someone cleaned them out :doh: (ahem ahem). Some 2oz Pez still left there (117 tins as of this posting).


:dunno:

:lie:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Is this stuff really that good? My GOD! I've been perfectly happy with 3p's, Olik golden sliced, Irish Flake and Escudo lately. That's it! Please tell me this stuff isn't better. If it is, I'll be up a creek without a checkbook....


In my opinion, it IS that good. Your opinion may differ, but there's definately a reason it's so highly sought after.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

STILL smacking myself for not picking it up when I saw it last week. I want very much to try it.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Uelrindru said:


> STILL smacking myself for not picking it up when I saw it last week. I want very much to try it.


What's been funny is seeing people pay a king's ransom on ebay for the stuff the past couple months, and now it is available everywhere for less than $10 a tin. :lolat:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

PipesandCigars still showing Stonehaven in stock.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My take on the situation is that our niche forums fan the bonfire of hype. 

I'd be willing to argue that if a youtuber who came across as well as our Mayor Dubinthedam started singing the praises of another small company's English blend- say Uhle Tobacco's Bishop's Move, or maybe Peter Heinruchs Dark strong flake, coupled with a few well respected pipemen favorably endorsing them on tobaccoreviews.com that there would be enough lemmings to follow...

It would probably be entertaining to gather say 100 Penzance and Stonehaven mavens together and have a blind taste test that included say 4 similar blends by Pease, Cornell & Diehl, Germain, and Stokkebye. Throw in Escudo just for giggles. I doubt the majority would successfully ID the Esoterica blends.

This works the same for beer, pizza, tacos, and even guitars...

Having said that, congrats to those who scored!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Stonehaven looks to be gone already, Penzance tins are still there though.


Yeah i got my order in at 1:30pm central time and it was still in stock.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

perfect.... the two blends i really wanted to try are finally in stock and im broke.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

GuitarDan said:


> It would probably be entertaining to gather say 100 Penzance and Stonehaven mavens together and have a blind taste test that included say 4 similar blends by Pease, Cornell & Diehl, Germain, and Stokkebye. Throw in Escudo just for giggles. I doubt the majority would successfully ID the Esoterica blends.


First, Pease, C&D, and Peter Stokkebye make nothing like either Penzance or Stoneheaven. Not even close. Now, J. F. Germain & Son makes Esoterica blends, but I've not found a comparable JFG blend. Escudo isn't even in the same family. But if you are popping for the test smokes, travel and per diem, then I'm in!!  

At $50 a pound, when available, they are worth picking up a couple pounds. Both age well and both have been personal favorites for some time. The prices have steadily risen and the availability is now getting that on and off nature.

Ahh... for the days when Penzance could be had for $7 a tin and ordering 30 tins at a time was no problem; some even gave an additional bulk discount!! :amen:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be content to wait to try Stonehaven until after all this fervor dies down, there are plenty of jars on my shelf containing fermenting leaves that I can enjoy until people have moved on to something else.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I'll be content to wait to try Stonehaven until after all this fervor dies down, there are plenty of jars on my shelf containing fermenting leaves that I can enjoy until people have moved on to something else.


Yeah this is what im currently doing.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Iwan Ries still has Stonehaven. A little pricey at $32 for 8 oz. but still way cheaper than Ebay. They had Penzance earlier but it's gone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arctic Fire said:


> perfect.... the two blends i really wanted to try are finally in stock and im broke.


That's what I'm thinking; can't order until the end of the week! Oh well, HOTW is back in stock as well at pipesandcigars.com, so I guess I can find something to buy...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought some for the troops they had plenty!


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

MarkC said:


> That's what I'm thinking; can't order until the end of the week! Oh well, HOTW is back in stock as well at pipesandcigars.com, so I guess I can find something to buy...


Looks like we will be competing for the same tobaccos around the same time from the same place... :twisted:


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Never smoked Stonehaven but as for Penzance I can vouch that it is good. After a year of age imagine popping open a tin that fills the whole room with a scent that recalls a good Carolina BBQ. After drying and filling the pipe you are rewarded with a tamed down version of that scent along with a well melded flavour of Oriental and latakia bringing a slight spice to the palate to balance out the sweetness.

BrSpiritus


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arctic Fire said:


> Looks like we will be competing for the same tobaccos around the same time from the same place... :twisted:


Well, if I lose out I guess I'll have to settle for one of the other uncountable tobaccos on my "must try" list...


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Well, if I lose out I guess I'll have to settle for one of the other uncountable tobaccos on my "must try" list...


LOL Yeah im just messing with ya Mark. Although im going to try my best to get those blends but if not no biggie.

Yeah aint much you can do but be patient i guess.

Though imma have to give ya this trophy :first: for excellent sportsmanship.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Pipe guy's sorry for invading but was buying some for the troops and got this notice, thought if you didn't know you would like to!!

I got this after trying to buy some stonehave and pensance (sorry spelling)

David,

Thank you for your orders (there are actually 2 for the same thing, 203229 + 203172). Unfortunately we are no longer allowed to ship Tobacco or roll your own products to WA State, per Washington law (With the exception of Large Cigars). I will have to cancel your order.

Please let me know what you would like me to do.
Your card has not been charged.

Thank You


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Okay Pipe guy's sorry for invading but was buying some for the troops and got this notice, thought if you didn't know you would like to!!
> 
> I got this after trying to buy some stonehave and pensance (sorry spelling)
> 
> ...


that bites dave!
have them send it to me and i'll send it to you...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> that bites dave!
> have them send it to me and i'll send it to you...


Thanks Ron
I just emailed them your address and asked. lets hope, Washington sucks why don't we sell out and go rent Balibobs house in Bali Bro?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Ron
> I just emailed them your address and asked. lets hope, Washington sucks why don't we sell out and go rent Balibobs house in Bali Bro?


Called and they said they would send to you!

Thanks Again, Hum I wonder that would be a good contest, The first person to guess the correct number of times I have said thanks Ron wins a prize. LOL


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Okay Pipe guy's sorry for invading but was buying some for the troops and got this notice, thought if you didn't know you would like to!!
> 
> I got this after trying to buy some stonehave and pensance (sorry spelling)
> 
> ...


Dude, that totally sucks. Glad Ron can take 'em for you though.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. My future plans were to get back to a more urban area in five or so years. I was thinking Seattle or Portland. Looks like it's Portland.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah, well...looks like I missed Penzance this time around as well. At this rate, I'll have it built up in my mind as the Holy Grail and be disappointed anyway.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Ah, well...looks like I missed Penzance this time around as well. At this rate, I'll have it built up in my mind as the Holy Grail and be disappointed anyway.


Esoterica PENZANCE 2oz


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Ah, well...looks like I missed Penzance this time around as well. At this rate, I'll have it built up in my mind as the Holy Grail and be disappointed anyway.


It IS a great english blend, but it's NOT the holy grail. Now Stoneheaven IS the Holy Grail.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

4noggins has BOTH available as of this AM, limit of 2 per customer (at least on the 8oz baggies). Got mine ordered, tee hee.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm abstaining again. Stonehaven is plenty good enough to earn a spot in my small stable of blends I stock up on and dedicate pipes to, but I'm put off by the hoopla. So I'd rather not have any than have to obsessively monitor [no offense] the web for when the next batch arrives. This time around, I did happen to be browsing smokingpipes when it became available, but I get much more enjoyment and peace of mind stocking up on great blends that are never out of stock.

I've got a little Penzance on hand, but I just don't care for it that much compared to other Englishes.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

are the bags good to store in long term,or is it best to take it out of the bag and store in jars?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

shuckins said:


> are the bags good to store in long term,or is it best to take it out of the bag and store in jars?


These are vaccum sealed, and supposedly use layers of different thingies to block O2, moisture, in-laws, etc. I think Mr. Moo mentioned a well aged Stonehaven baggie in another post, so its possible. But I don't trust 'em, and promptly stuff the contents into mason jars. Or just smoke it all. Whichever comes first :second:


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Cup O' Joes has Stonehaven and Penzance in stock just ordered some of both.


----------



## kopsis (Mar 17, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> Cup O' Joes has Stonehaven and Penzance in stock just ordered some of both.


Just ordered 2 x 8oz Stonehaven and 4 x 50g Penzance - hope they are as good as I've told myself :mrgreen:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok I ordered both Stonehaven and Penzanze on the 23rd at 1pm from P&C......i finally get an email saying they are out of stock at this time. Expecting some in early next week. Kinda pissed about it. They said it was in stock when I ordered it.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ok I ordered both Stonehaven and Penzanze on the 23rd at 1pm from P&C......i finally get an email saying they are out of stock at this time. Expecting some in early next week. Kinda pissed about it. They said it was in stock when I ordered it.


Is that Pipes and Cigars and did you order on the phone?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yes it is but i ordered online. Website said it was in stock.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ok I ordered both Stonehaven and Penzanze on the 23rd at 1pm from P&C......i finally get an email saying they are out of stock at this time. Expecting some in early next week. Kinda pissed about it. They said it was in stock when I ordered it.


Ditto here, but I did get the tins.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

slyder said:


> yes it is but i ordered online. Website said it was in stock.


I have found that ordering on the phone is always better, that way thay can check and make sure my order can be filled right away.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just wait till all those who loaded up start putting these rare, no longer available, collectible foil packages up for sale on eBoy. ..... . . . . . . . . . _Do I hear $150, $155, $175 ???_


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> I have found that ordering on the phone is always better, that way thay can check and make sure my order can be filled right away.


Both P&C and CoJ are good vendors, but their online inventory system is not very good. I would call to check with them if you want to be sure they've got something in stock. They're nice people so you'll probably enjoy your call. Don't get me wrong, I agree with those who find this irritating. I can't understand not having an up to date website inventory in this day and age, but then again I'm a web designer and programmer...lol, so I may be biased. FYI... I have found smokingpipes.com to have a good online inventory system if that matters to you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Just wait till all those who loaded up start putting these rare, no longer available, collectible foil packages up for sale on eBoy. ..... . . . . . . . . . _Do I hear $150, $155, $175 ???_


LOL...I told my wife about the fact that lots of no longer available (for the moment at least) collectable tins are available on ebay yesterday and it cracked her up. Contents inside are not for consumption, of course. I told her she wouldn't believe the raging collectables market for pipe tobacco tins. You never know.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

What I _*really*_ love are the guys actually selling _*EMPTY*_ old tins and expecting to see the $100+ prices that the unopened _collectible_ tins are getting. I picture them sitting in their home office scratching their head and saying, _"What the F&^@!"_


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> LOL...I told my wife about the fact that lots of no longer available (for the moment at least) collectable tins are available on ebay yesterday and it cracked her up. Contents inside are not for consumption, of course. I told her she wouldn't believe the raging collectables market for pipe tobacco tins. You never know.


It's so crazy on fleabay I've even CONSIDERED selling some of my older tins on there, but then again.............


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

When I order pipe tobacco, I always check for those two products. This time, however, I had checked, then read some info about Esoterica's Tilbury, and was going to order some when suddenly they became in stock.

Picked up some SPC Mississippi Mud and Plum Cake, a pound of Anni Kake, 4 oz of Habana Daydreams and Night Train, some blending tobacco, and N pounds of Stonehaven and Penzance, where N is a number between 1 and infinity.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> It's so crazy on fleabay I've even CONSIDERED selling some of my older tins on there, but then again.............


Think of all the new tins you could buy with your profits! But I know one thing you won't be selling...your Stonehaven!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> What I _*really*_ love are the guys actually selling _*EMPTY*_ old tins and expecting to see the $100+ prices that the unopened _collectible_ tins are getting. I picture them sitting in their home office scratching their head and saying, _"What the F&^@!"_


Yeah, that gets me laughing as well. Particularly when I see something like an empty Prince Albert tin with a starting bid of $20 or so. It must really be puzzling for them!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> Picked up some SPC Mississippi Mud and Plum Cake, a pound of Anni Kake, 4 oz of Habana Daydreams and Night Train, some blending tobacco, *and N pounds of Stonehaven and Penzance, where N is a number between 1 and infinity.*


Aha! So thats where it all went....:spy:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet a few people have been had buying empty tins they thought were full.

I know I've heard stories about people buying auctions intentionally titled something like "XBox 360 - New Box" thinking they were going to get an xbox and not just the empty box it came in.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got my Penzance today! I have never tried it, but I have been wanting to for a while. Wish me luck!


----------

